# Peeling dry hands



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

This has been ongoing and I have just gotten used to them, so I've not talked to a doctor about them.

I was wondering if anyone else experiences this from fishing? I assume it is from the saltwater and since water follows salt, it is simply drying them out.

I continually keep lotion on them of all brands and types. They clear up mainly over Wintertime when I do not fish so much.

But once we start fishing, they peel continually. And since we go out at least once if not two or three times a week, they can stay like this.

We will not fish again until the 29th as that is when Tackle Time starts up. So we are taking the next few weeks to get ready for it.

So my hands will heal up pretty good in that time. But once we fish, them they will start peeling again.

So has anyone else experienced this and what did you do about it?










Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you stick your whole hand in the gulp bucket?


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

My hands are very dry, but don't peel like that. I wash my hands with a palm full of sugar and a half a squirt of soap (no water), and then rinse and use shea butter lotion. This works very well for me, regular lotion does not work but for a few minutes and they dry out again. Good luck bro...


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Do you fish with shrimp any? I've heard the iodine from the shrimp can cause an adverse reaction for some people and cause their hands to peel


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Dude I work in AK and during the winter its -50 and super dry up there, but my hands are no-where near that (I have to super glue them back together). Go see doctor.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

My hands peel...but not like that...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

It's the saltwater + sunburn/too much sun exposure. I think.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a sunburn


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

my hands will peel like that when i handle a lot of fish. if i don't catch anything, won't peel, if i catch a bunch, they will peel. usually takes a week or so, my buddy is the same way, but his is a little worse, kinda like yours. he says it's because he catches more fish than me.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If mine were peeling that bad I think a visit with a Dermatologist might be in order...

OR...you may just have Leprosy....:rotfl::rotfl:

(j/k, of course)


----------



## nickm12 (Nov 22, 2011)

My hands get the same way after a few days of fishing I think it's from them being in the salt water. My hand that I hold the rod with get it alot worst than the other.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine has been peeling for years, even before I started fishing. It would be a seasonal thing for me. Your hand is red though, you might want to consider a stronger lotion when you are taking care of business.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That Robbie Guy said:


> It's the saltwater + sunburn/too much sun exposure. I think.


When fishing, my ears would end up just like your hands. 
Now I always wear a hat + long sleeve + buff.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

We do mainly use live shrimp to fish with, but if the iodine is affecting my hands, then wouldn't it bother me when I eat them? 

I also handle a lot of fish while out there. When the bite is on we will boat up to 40 Reds plus all the other fish, such as croakers, whitings, and such. I do abuse my hands out there handling everything. My wife nor any of my fishing buddies hands are like this, so maybe I am having a reaction to the bait or fish. 

When bringing in a Red now, I have been putting on the orange gloves and also when we bring in sharks. 

They are sore today, but that is typical from handling all the fish yesterday. The soreness and redness will clear up in about two days, but the peeling continues. Guess for Tackle Time, I could try and wear examination gloves like at work on medical calls. 

Guess an appointment is in order soon for the dermatologist. 




Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

you are alergic to something, this is not right though I would see a doc asap


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Exfoliative Keratolysis
http://www.ehow.com/how-does_5207702_causes-skin-peel-hands_.html


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Try some "Bag Balm" it was made for milk cow teats to keep them from getting dry and chaped.My hands do the same thing every winter when theres no humidity and thats the only thing I've seen that works.


----------



## FishnBarbie (Jun 10, 2011)

That's not dry skin. Definitely some sort of reaction. Looks like its killing the first layer of skin just like a sunburn does. I'd see a doc. Or, try to figure out what you are having a reaction to. Maybe rub live shrimp on one leg and fish on the other and see if one reacts? Kinda joking there, but not so much!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Lotrimin AF Jock Itch Cream


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

My hands used to peel like that within a week of cleaning alot of fish. Handling fresh/alive fish doesn't get me, it's cleaning fish that does it!! I have never fished with shrimp and find it to get worse when cleaning trout specifically. They would be sore the next day and peel within a few if I cleaned trout barehanded.

I wear powderless latex gloves while cleaning fish now and they don't peel anymore unless I don't have gloves...


----------



## dp143 (Apr 21, 2012)

My hands do the exact same thing. If I fish for a couple of days in a row, my hands really start to irritate me and get very sensitive to hot/cold. Then after a week they peel. Next time I go fishing the process starts all over again. It is really annoying. I thought it was fish slime at first, but I spend a full summer wearing nothing but a glove when handling fish, and that didnt cure it. I am of the impression now it has something to do with the live shrimp. If you hear anything from the doctor please let me know.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

My hands do the same exact thing. Especially when im throwing bait and not arti's. Like you, my hands stay like that from March thru November and December thru February its not quite as bad, but they still peel. I believe it’s a reaction to the fish slim... That's all ive been able to come up with.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

That sux. Try out some of those thin light fingerless gloves and see what happens. They will mostly prtect from the sun but fish slime as well. It will narrow it down to the salt or not. I have had that a couple times but not to that degree.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

My do that from live shrimp
Been to dermentoligist
High dollar hand lotion and told to stop fishing
Well stop fishing not going to happen just don't touch bait
And use gloves when cleaning fish


----------



## dp143 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion it isnt salt, because my hands are the only thing that peel....even when I wadefish.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Try fish gloves on the hand used for grabbing the fish.


----------



## chardog2 (Dec 31, 2011)

Flesh eating bacteria


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Mine have done that a couple times, but it doesn't happen very often. When I hit the beach for the weekend my hands will usually swell up by the last day and feel "stiff" and I'll get skin cracking but no peel.



FireEater said:


> *We do mainly use live shrimp to fish with, but if the iodine is affecting my hands, then wouldn't it bother me when I eat them? *
> 
> I also handle a lot of fish while out there. When the bite is on we will boat up to 40 Reds plus all the other fish, such as croakers, whitings, and such. I do abuse my hands out there handling everything. My wife nor any of my fishing buddies hands are like this, so maybe I am having a reaction to the bait or fish.
> 
> ...


The iodine is accumulated in the Shrimp's shell, so unless you eat the shell you won't get much from it.


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

Buddy has this same thing. Think it slang name is fish handler´s disease. A bacteria from fish. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erysipeloid


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

You have a light fugui growth that can easily be cleaned up with Hydrogen Peroxide. Soak your hands in it for a few moments about 3 times a day Farm remedies always work.

If you really want to get fancy, use Hibiclens. However it cost 10x more than h2o2


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Mine do the same thing about 2-3 times a year. I have found that a hand salve works really well! My wife brought this home and it works great:

http://www.burtsbees.com/natural-products/outdoor/hand-salve.html

there is also a product could farmers friend i think?


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have had the same problem for at lest 30-years. I almost never fish with shrimp, so it is not the shrimp, never thought about cleaning-handling fish. I just thought it was a combination of saltwater and all the alcohol drying me out. I keep telling myself I am going to try drinking more water, to see if it will help, but has not happened yet.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

My hands did that, my feet do it all the time, it all stopped when I started using that super duper medication foot lotion... you gotta use your hands to put it on ya know.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes sir. Mine have been doing the same thing sense I could remember. I have always been saltwater fishing too. Me personally I have thought it was a combination of both the saltwater and sun. Now that i think about it. The dry skin always did start around the spot where the shrimp stuck me or flicked me. Now I think it a mixture of all three. Lol


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

That is exactly what I have. On my right hand only. The V.A. gave me "Ammonium Lactate Lotion" and it at least makes my hand look a bit better. Strange! CF?


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

southpaw said:


> Do you fish with shrimp any? I've heard the iodine from the shrimp can cause an adverse reaction for some people and cause their hands to peel


X2 on live shrimp causing that. I've got a buddy in POC that gets that every time he fishes with live shrimp. It never happens to him when fishing with croakers or arties. Might want to try some of those latex gloves that auto techs use the next time you fish with live shrimp.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

My hands do that as well and I rarely fish with shrimp. I have a buddy who's hands do that, almost as bad as yours. He goes to the dermatologist and they give him a steroid injection and some hand cream to use for the summer and problem solved all summer. He fly fishes only and I have never even seen him touch a shrimp. I rarely get to fish as frequent as you so with good lotion on my hands all day long they heal up before my next trip!!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

FireEater said:


> This has been ongoing and I have just gotten used to them, so I've not talked to a doctor about them.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else experiences this from fishing? I assume it is from the saltwater and since water follows salt, it is simply drying them out.
> 
> ...


What do you do for a living? Do you use alcohol based hand sanitizers frequently?

I have to use it every time I go in/out of a patient room and end up doing it 40+ times a day. The alcohol dries out your skin and then when you get them in saltwater they peel.


----------



## New2Saltwater (Sep 15, 2005)

Give this a try seen it at Reds hardware in Pasadena yesterday. Said it was guaranteed to work on dry cracking hands.

http://www.okeeffescompany.com/


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

rjc1982 said:


> X2 on live shrimp causing that. I've got a buddy in POC that gets that every time he fishes with live shrimp. It never happens to him when fishing with croakers or arties. Might want to try some of those latex gloves that auto techs use the next time you fish with live shrimp.


 x3 with live shrimp. I stopped using live bait and have never had it happen since no matter how hard I fish or how many fish I clean. For me it was shrimp.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

I second the Bag Balm, my hands have done this for years, started when I deck handed in college and still to this day when I go offshore.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Gafftop slime. And if that does not work see a dermatologist.


----------



## Matt31TXTT (Aug 1, 2011)

Skin condition called Keratolysis Exfoliativa:
Some medical professionals believe genetics might play a part in developing the condition; other causes might be excessive sweating, exposure to detergents, solvents or salt water.
OR
Iodine, a property that shellfish produce.
OR 
Bacteria in the water and salt reacting to your skin. so WEAR GLOVES.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Might just be friction if'n you have any other extremeties peeling like that... h:


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=gQ_cT4uBBYTi2QWMm6zGDQ&ved=0CKcBEPMCMAI

There you go. Used it when I was on ship. Alaska tested. You also might want to take a multivitamin or b-12 supplement. The heat, wind, uv, saltwater will eat your hands up.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A chump of mine does the same thing when he touches any fish.After it clears up in a few days,his hands go back to normal.Good skin doc said to don't worry about,because there's nothing that can stop it,except by never touching fish slime again.Aint gonna happen.His hands actually look worse than yours.Oh ya,his didn't start peeling until he was in his 30's.He's never fished saltwater.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Mine do that exact same peal when I get them in clorox water. Was a common daily occurrence when I worked as a deck hand years ago on the party boats.. Sure is ugly 

If I go on vacation somewhere, and the pool water or even the citys water for bathing is to chlorinated, the same thing happens again....


----------



## SpeckSlayer (Aug 13, 2011)

Same thing happens to me man. Has been happening as long as I can remember and only when I handle fish. If dont catch nothin, hands dont peel. But when we get into em good and I end up cleanin 40+ fish it happens every time. When they aint peelin it means I need to hit the water! I wouldnt worry about it...if anything it means you are catchin all the fish!


----------



## SpeckSlayer (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont use shrimp either so I think its the slime


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?q=Fish+slime+peeling+hands&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari

-mac-


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Here they are on the 14th. 









And today, 4 days later. 









As usual the tips are smooth, but I see fingerprints. They are not sore though. The camera is showing a lot of red that is not there.

Been putting Foot Works on them, Therapeutic Cracked Heel Relief Cream.

I just don't want to wear gloves until I see what part of fishing causes this. When we go out on the 29th for Tackle Time, I'll wash my hands real good after handling each fish to see if it is fish slime.

And wear the gloves each time I handle them. I do get a lot of slime on them and quickly wash them overboard, wipe with a towel and start fishing again.

Or simply wipe them on the towel or my shorts real quick without washing them. So fish slime does stay on them to an extent.

This mostly happens when the bite is on and it is a race to get your line back in the water to catch the Reds.

So next time out, I will take the time to clean them real good inbetween handling the fish and see. Plus I'll where the examination gloves while cleaning the fish.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

I had the exact same thing for years. It did it in salt water and fresh water. I seem to think it's a bacterial infection. If you use hydrogen peroxide it will help. I tried everything. I was even told it was due to stress. It eventually has gone away even though I still fish.I dont think it's the slime. Try an antifungal creme like tinactin.It helped for me. Have you noticed women don't like those rough hands! LOL


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Long Pole said:


> Do you stick your whole hand in the gulp bucket?


^ this guy


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Add me to the list. My palms and digits will be viably swollen and sometimes warm to the touch. Also will be very sensative to heat and to gripping pointy items or being poked at. Then they will itch like hell for a few days then start peeling. The whole process takes a few weeks. It does seem to be worse when I use shrimp but I don't think you can beat a live shrimp under a cork

Glad to know I'm not alone


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Just because you don't use shrimp for bait, probably can't eliminate shrimp as a causative agent. Seems like a large part of specs and reds diets are shrimp, so, if you clean fish, I bet you still get some on your hands.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

My hands did the same EXACT thing for years. All while growing up and up until my mid 30's. I fish early spring - fall and hunt the rest of the months. They would only do this during the fishing season and mainly in the start of it for me. I used to blame it on the shrimp but could eat shrimp with no problems. The strange thing is that for several years my feet did the same thing. My hands would get dry and then shed exactly like the pictures you posted. If I did not fish for a few weeks, they would completely heal and would be super soft and smooth. I asked my doctor about it and he had no real clue. Thought maybe it was an allergy. Sometimes it would get really bad. After I would get out of the shower the skin on my hands would be all loose until it dried. A few years ago it just stopped and I have never had it again. From time to time it will act like it is going to start again but just a little bit and then it just healed. A good portion of that time period I was in sales. I remember my clients looking at my hands before they would shake my hand with a ***!!!!


----------



## mattstuh (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine peel identically... saltwater and I think in freshwater... another possibility is the padding in the fishing rods I've been meaning to try and use only cork rod butts when my hands get better but I think my hands will peel for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Pete Rose (Jun 21, 2005)

Mine started when I was a teenager. I remember getting finger printed for my drivers license and they were just blobs of ink!

I don't experience the inflamation as much any more but they still peel. It seems that it is worse when I throw shrimp, however as someone else mentioned if I clean a lot of fish, like summertime, they peel even if I throw plastic.

I haven't gone to the doctor because as Dr. Phil says, "whatever you're doing, you need to stop doing it!" And that ain't an option!!

I will however try to start rinsing off with peroxide when I get in and apply ointment and see if it makes a difference.

I appreciate the post. I never knew so many other people had the same problem.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A buddy of mine has the same problem,and after many test and dollars,they found it's in the fish slime.It started after he was an adult.He fishes with rubber gloves when he has to touch a fish.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

FireEater, did you ever figure out what it was?

My hands show some slight peeling and not from weather conditions up here. This last time home I fished with both live shrimp and croaker. On the shrimp trip we caught ALOT of dinks and on the croaker trip I handled about 10 trout between my and gf fish, plus I baited all of her hooks.

Every time I had a place to put my rod to wash my hands in the water, so they didn't have slime of any kind on them very long.

I'm gonna try to make a log now after fishing and determine if my hands are due to fish or just totally random.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

mine get pretty dry but not quiet that bad.. I have narrowed mine down to the red fish. This year all i caught were red fish on the first 2 trips and a week after i caught them, my hands started peeling and drying out both times. One of the later trips we just caught trout using live shrimp and i didnt peel at all. Im convinced its from the reds.


----------



## tschell1219 (Feb 6, 2013)

I work with dermatologists... That original picture post looks like a classic contact dermatitis case to me, but I am no doctor. You obviously come into contact with some type of allergen like nickel, rubber (rod handle, steering wheel, etc.), soaps or something else your hands just don't like... You can get a "patch test" done to see what you are allergic to and then don't use it anymore. Your health insurance should cover the test and if you fish that much it would not hurt to get a skin cancer check anyway...


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

My hands do the same thing all year long. I fish a lot. My dads hands and my grandfathers hands do the same thing. Grandpa used to say it was cuz he was allergic to water. lol. My guess is Keratolysis Exfoliativa, seeing as it is probably hereditary. Iv never really worried to much about it.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

nobody in my family has the issue but I went to rockport for 3 days 3 weeks ago and now my hands are peeling. Whatever the cause it wont keep me from fishing, my wife hates it cause me hands get so rough but I enjoy the heck out of fishing.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

can't see picture, but maybe latex allergy?


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

Mine do it too. Exactly like yours. I was a dedicated long-rodder for a long time. Fished for bull reds & big sharks using surf-caught mullet for bait. We caught a lot of mullet, reds & sharks. I have always thought it was from mullet slime. Mine would usually start to peel about 2 days after fishing and all the skin except for the back of my hands & fingers would eventually peel off. I always said I was going to use latex gloves, but never did. I don't think they would stand up to the abuse of throwing a cast net anyway.


----------



## Lady G Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

We scuba dive as well as fish and we've had this happen before. We touched a rope that had been under the water from some time on one of our decompression stops and actually got some sort of infection from it. Our hands looked like that so we went to the doctor and were given antibiotics. It cleared it up for the most part but ended up coming back one more time before going away. Is there anything that may have a bacteria growing on it from being in the water that you've been touching?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

My lower unit went out about 3 weeks ago, so I have only been out on my friends Bertram offshore fishing s few times and I have had no peeling. 

Both hands have been cleared up for about 3 to 4 weeks. 

Goags, you should be able to see pics again as I had to update to Photobucket Pro for more bandwidth. 

Lady G Fishing, nothing I can remember. When it happens, I am usually fishing two or three times a week.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

mine do that as well. i havent notice any direct correlation between when they peel and when Ive been touching fish or spending time on the beach. 

I think in my case it was most directly related to whenever I would guage some of the condensate tanks here at work. Seems that something in one of the tanks was contacting my hands and killing the layer of skin off. 

I have sice stopped guaging the particular tanks and have yet to see my hands get that bad again. 

If i find out that its fishing related though, guess im just going to have to live with it


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been using this for about a year and it has helped a bunch. It is the first hand cream that did not leave my hands greasy or sticky, as long as you use just a small dab. DR.HAUSCHKA SKIN CARE
Hand Cream 1.7 oz (50 g). It has worked so well, that I wanted to share.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Mine started doing that in 2008. About 2 weeks after a hard day of fishing saltwater, they begin to peel. Most of the time I only get to fish one day a month if I'm lucky or two days the same weekend. I know it is saltwater fishing related because I fish freshwater 2-3 times a week in the spring and nothing. My rod does not get wet freshwater fishing but it does wading the surf. 

Just my fingers and only on the inside (finger print side). The top layer peels off all the way from the tip to where my finger meets my hand. Then no more until I go saltwater fishing again then 2 weeks later, peeling starts. I cannot blame the fish because I have been skunked and it still does it. My best guess is either the saltwater or something on my cork rod handles when they get wet does it. Does not hurt, just looks funny.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Man mine peel but nothing like that. Go see a doc. I use 'corn buskers" lotion.


----------



## jcchapot (Jan 15, 2013)

I get it every year when I first start fishing hard again in the spring. Used to happen to my feet as well but that has stopped. My hands aren't as bad as they used to get but does still happen to varying degrees every year. A friend I fish with gets it as well. Always thought it was just hands being wet all day and gripping rod but really don't have a clue.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like mine did, doctor took a plug of skin off my back. Came back exima. Tried all kinds of stuff, both prescription and not. Tried o'Keeffe's Working Hands hand cream.
Worked great for me.
Good luck.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

FireEater said:


> This has been ongoing and I have just gotten used to them, so I've not talked to a doctor about them.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else experiences this from fishing? I assume it is from the saltwater and since water follows salt, it is simply drying them out.
> 
> ...


I was a commercial shrimper for over 20 years. My hands looked like that the whole time. Mine would split open at the joints and would ooze body fluids. I would take Neosporin and cover them at night and cry in the morning when I tried to straighten them out. It must be something about fair haired people and salt water. I know a lot of commercial guys had the same problem. I quit shrimping years ago and my hands are like a baby's behind now. If I go back to the salt water and pick a few shrimp they start peeling. I read an article one time that some people should not handle seafood, period. They did a study with seafood handlers and injected them with GG shots, the stuff you take when exposed to hepatitis. That **** ain't nothing to play with and if it progresses to the point of your skin splitting you will think twice about what causes it. Protect yourself.


----------



## RedfishStlkr (Jul 29, 2015)

*Swollen hands and peeling from Texas coast water*

My hands do exactly the same thing after a full day of wade fishing at the Texas coast. My hands are the only area of my body that experiences this reaction. I have been experimenting with various types of gloves and tapes to ensure my hands do not come in contact with the water or fish. However, even after wearing long latex gloves and taping the cuffs to my arms with copious amounts of waterproof tape and covering them with baseball gloves to prevent puncture, I still have this happen. I have come to the conclusion that Texas coast water causes a systemic allergic reaction that manifests in swelling of my hands. I have no idea if this is actually possible, but it is was my observations are leading me to believe. I went to a dermatologist when I was younger, but she had never come across anything like this before and simply gave me steroid lotion to try. I feel your frustration. It just seems to be the price we pay for fishing.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

HoustonKid said:


> Just my fingers and only on the inside (finger print side). The top layer peels off all the way from the tip to where my finger meets my hand. Then no more until I go saltwater fishing again then 2 weeks later, peeling starts. I cannot blame the fish because I have been skunked and it still does it. My best guess is either the saltwater or something on my cork rod handles when they get wet does it. Does not hurt, just looks funny.


I have the same thing happen, just the fingertips and always worse on my right hand. I hold the rod with my left.

Ya it happens after I fish, but I also noticed it developed after a trip where we just did boat maintenance. I touched the battery terminals and safety chains for the trailer and thought oh man my hands are grimy. I didn't have a chance to wash my hands until later that night at dinner and they were cracking. The boat barn is in Aransas Pass.


----------



## Capt.Rhino (Jun 30, 2015)

Mine do the exact thing, started bout 5 yrs ago, they used to get really bad but as time has gone on they seem to do it less and less. I have ask doctors , researched all of it and nothing seems to really help, all I do now is when im done fishing I keep lotion on my hands and it seems to help, but they continue to peel. Like most have said come hunting season they heal up for good, but pretty much peel from April to November. I have had friends get it once but never again, so it remains a mystery to me.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

When I used to guide my hands would peel , not that bad , but water and sun dry them out , only thing I found was bag balm , it's used on cow utters , used it every day and it stopped , worth a try anyways .


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Highly recommend Okeefes working hands. It's not all greasy like bag balm. This product has 4400 reviews and is 4.5 star rated on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/OKeeffes-Work...8401897&sr=8-1&keywords=o'keefs+working+hands


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Your body is giving you a warning. Next phase is blindness.


----------



## Borabora (Jan 9, 2011)

I have the same thing And have been dealing with it for years during the summer. I've come to learn that it is in fact a bacterial infection that comes with saltwater fishing and handling bait and fish. My dermo ran tests and prescribed a lotion called naftin and it clears it up in a few days. There are periods hen my hands are perfect and then a slight peel will develop and unless I nip it in the bud quickly with naftin, it will in a few weeks go full blown like yours. Since I am not going to stop fishing and playing around in the salt water, this is something I've just learned to manage. Whatever you do, resist the temptation to peel the skin off. For the rough spots, use a women's nail file, the kind they use for artificial nails and smooth the edges of the peeled skin so they dont snag and feel so rough. Anyway, that's what I do. Good luck. Pic is hands today after recovering from a flare up a week and half ago. About 90% normal and I can live with this....


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

So far whenever I go they just swell and unbearably sensitive to heat and pressure for a few days and then the outer layer of skin sheds


I wonder if a fingerless neoprene type glove would help


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

i used aquaphor with good results this weekend.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

also try Emu oil. it works great for anything that needs moisturizing


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I really like this stuff and keep it in the boat when hunting and fishing.

http://www.okeeffescompany.com/working-hands?&gclid=CJj3lpOijccCFQtFaQodYjoJ3w


----------



## fritz423 (Jul 4, 2015)

Okay, a 3 year bump...

Recurring episodes of peeling skin on the hands (and sometimes) feet is usually from Keratolysis Exfoliativa. That literally translates "Peeling Skin".

It's not an infection as far as anyone knows. No one is sure exactly what causes it. Typically the skin of the hands starts to thicken days after exposure to salt water and then the skin begins to peel off for a week or two.

I get it, my brother gets it. No medicine really helps, it just goes away.

P.S. Don't waste money going to a doctor for this.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Mine peel a few times each fishing season, but never to the extent of your photo. The doctor said it was the saltwater, and since I wear cloth gloves while paddling my hands are wet for most of the day. I've tried everything but only had success when I quit fishing. Oh well, peeling hands aren't that bad


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah my hands peel too. Usually starts a week or so after fishing. Does not happen everytime. Sometimes worse than others happens offshore and surf fishing. It gets real bad if I hit the pool and work out during a peel


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

The last few times I've been fishing I used Artis and finger mullet. Didn't catch much but didn't catch any trash fish either. The few shrimp I did catch in my castnet got gobbled up pretty quick though.

I ordered some chickenboy butt juice so let's see how that works out


----------



## German_Gadea (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry for my english friends.
I have the same problem for years.
I think it was cause by the shrimp or some chemical component in fishing line, i notice with some cheap brands of mono line they produce more peeling of my hands.

Again sorry for my english but i need to say that because nobody suspect the fishing line


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> Try some "Bag Balm" it was made for milk cow teats to keep them from getting dry and chaped.My hands do the same thing every winter when theres no humidity and thats the only thing I've seen that works.


+1. My grandpa gave me an old tin of it. Works wonders. My hands and feet peel exactly like the OP's pic when I fish a lot. But not when I use The balm. Outdoor Hands lotion from tractor supply works almost as well.


----------

